# rate him 5 he rate you 1



## Bpm (Nov 12, 2015)

Hi guys did u pass by some as**** they're hypocrites they show you the good face,I usually rate 5 stars all my pax but lately 4 of them they didn't rate me 5 one of them he rated me 1 star,even I rated him 5 stars,I know that because I was 5 stars all the time until I met him the nex day my rate dropped to 4.6 now im getting it back to 4.88 but im upset because he tricked me ,give him 5 he gave me 1 .hahah ,don't know what's wrong with him all I can say he is an as*** , ac was on my car its brand new it has only 400 miles on it ...?


----------



## lutscher (Nov 11, 2015)

You can't tell for sure if it was that one pax because Paz can rate you even days after the ride. It could have been someone from a few days before.


----------



## MR5STAR (May 18, 2015)

What kind of brand new car are you driving for tampa rates?


----------



## Bpm (Nov 12, 2015)

MR5STAR said:


> What kind of brand new car are you driving for tampa rates?


im not driving anymore,I'll not drive for that rate in tampa doesn't worth it all the drivers are not happy most of them quite they drive only when it surge over 1.5


----------

